# New River Rust Rumps are the best tarantula in the world. EVER!



## arachnidsrva (Jan 31, 2012)

I absolutely love New River Rust Rumps. 

What a cool species ! They're relaxed, they seem to rarely flick, and they never argue against being handled

And they look so damn adorable !!!

Who agrees?


----------



## skippy (Jan 31, 2012)

i like them but mine are a little grumpy, i much prefer my A bicoloratum =)


----------



## toast4nat (Jan 31, 2012)

I have an A. schmidti, which is pretty much the same spider. I love her to death, she is the only one out of my four that is easy to handle. I named her Barbie, because of the blonde carapace. I wouldn't say best spider EVER but pretty awesome nonetheless


----------



## DannyH (Feb 1, 2012)

Aphonopelma is one of, if not my fav genus. I really love all docile, terrestrial new worlds though.


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't have any first hand experience with them, but by and large Aphonopelmas don't do a ton for me.  Maybe if I had a couple that might change, though.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice spiders!A shame so many were raped out of the wild tho...
-Chris

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vespula (Feb 1, 2012)

I LOVE Aphonopelma! I might be getting a New River soon! I can't wait, and if it's anything like my chalcodes, then I'm really extra excited!


----------



## MB623 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Agreed!*



arachnidsrva said:


> I absolutely love New River Rust Rumps.
> 
> What a cool species ! They're relaxed, they seem to rarely flick, and they never argue against being handled
> 
> ...


I LOVE my NRRR's as well:love:, but for some reason they love to oop: all over the bottom of the lid of their deli cups right in the crevice of the lid and I never see them up there, but they are a joy and ease to handle and care for. Very underrated T IMO.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Feb 1, 2012)

I love them too. My daughter has a female and I have a male  She is very docile, this is my daughter holding her right after unpacking. The male is nuts


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 1, 2012)

I have 3 Rusties and they are absolutely adorable!  My adult female is as docile as the day is long.  My juvie male is a character.  He can be a little jumpy at times. The third one is a sling getting close to being a juvie.  I love Aphonopelmas. I have been gradually been moving my collection (70) over to them and have over 30 of them now.  I never stopped to really look at them before as they didn't have the flashy reds and oranges and blues.  When you look at them, Aphonopelmas are gorgeous.


----------



## le-thomas (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sure I'll love my sling once it gets a little bigger.... in like 10 years


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 2, 2012)

my Evil texas tan takes the american crown  it bit me once deserves a spot
Aphonophelma Anax - one of the largest american spiders 5-6.5" size I think maybe bigger :biggrin: 


Fastest growing Anonophelma easily.. went 2-5" in  2yrs or so
king like a Tan version of B albiceps !! awsome!!


----------



## Zman181 (Feb 2, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> I'm sure I'll love my sling once it gets a little bigger.... in like 10 years


You wont have to wait that long 
One of my females at 2 yrs of age.


----------



## Vespula (Feb 2, 2012)

Keep the pictures coming, folks! Something to hold me over until I get mine!


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am picking up a 3" CB female next week.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 2, 2012)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> I love them too. My daughter has a female and I have a male  She is very docile, this is my daughter holding her right after unpacking. The male is nuts


Great looking spider right there!
-Chris


----------



## arachnidsrva (Feb 2, 2012)

This is one of our many tarantulas. When we do Tarantula shows I always use her as my main "salesman"

People say...OH MY GOD...Tarantulas....GROSS.... Until they see her in my hands. 

She's a "game-changer".


----------



## arachnidsrva (Feb 2, 2012)

Note her missing leg......


----------



## le-thomas (Feb 4, 2012)

Zman181 said:


> You wont have to wait that long
> One of my females at 2 yrs of age.


I've had mine for over a year and it's only molted once :x


----------



## Jessie (Feb 4, 2012)

I love mine. I wish she were less skittish, but I wouldn't trade her in. She is quite the little landscaper; I'm starting to think I should put her in a deeper enclosure so she'll have more substrate to "play" with. I never know what I'm going to wake up to find -- little hills, big mounds, etc.


----------



## newspidermom (Feb 4, 2012)

I was thinking about getting a new river but I just never did for some reason. I think after seeing all these posts and pics I might start looking again


----------



## Danielson (Feb 5, 2012)

My one has never flicked hairs or anything, easy to handle, its ashame she/he never comes out of burrow


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 10, 2012)

She has since been transferred to her new home, but this is my 4.5" female CB specimen. She's a feisty girl, great appetite as well as definitely skittish and prone to flicking. I got her from a buddy of mine who is a local breeder/seller (EvilsArachnids). Randy is a good guy, he specializes in pretty much selling captive bred ONLY and can track down just about anything. If you're from northern Illinois or the Chicagoland area I highly recommend him.


----------

